# Darcie Helena Sivewright 27/5/10 - 30/5/10 *Upsetting story*



## x-amy-x

Hi girls,

Firstly, i'd like to take a moment to say thank you to each and every one of you for your lovely messages. I've not had time to read them all yet but I will. Thank you to Zara for being the amazing friend she always has been (and my cleaning fairy) and to Wobbs for her support and for travelling so far to see my gorgeous girl.

Our pregnancy with Darcie was a surprise but a very very good one. After losing Evie in June last year she was a new life for our shattered family to look forward to. And mend some hearts she did.

I bled pretty much from start to finish in Darcie's pregnancy. So nothing really went without problem. Despite this, we were so so excited to meet her. She looked perfect on her scans and at 19 + 4 we found out she was a girl. I nearly fell off the bed! :cloud9: I was so sure it was a boy. For some reason i'd convinced myself I saw a willy on the 12 week scan... I was wrong. I was made up that she was a girl, a sister for my big girl.

I was admitted to hospital on 15th May after visiting the Maternity Day Unit two days in a row but on the second visit testing positive for amniotic fluid. They did a scan on me there and then and it was found the fluid around Darcie was normal so I was only leaking. I was relieved as I felt a little hope that it wasn't all over just yet. Little did I know this would be me in hospital til her birth. Her last scan.

I spent the rest of the time in hospital with one particularly bad episode of bleeding which resulted in a speculum which showed my cervix opening and them putting a cannula in my hand and rushing me down to delivery. I was a bit shocked to say the least. Because all they had to do was ask me how I felt and I could have told them she wasn't coming this night!

So the days past and eventuallly the inevitable happened. My waters broke while I was on the loo. I was gutted cause I knew from Evie's birth that this was probably it. Me, being stubborn, wandered calmly down to the nurses office and told them what had happened. My midwife looked at me like I was insane for not pressing the call button and ordered me back to bed to await the registrar. All the while my waters leaking down my leg :blush: Registrar came, my cervix was still long and apparently closed. My consultant told me I'd have to just sit tight and hope for the best as many people carry a baby with no amniotic fluid. I knew this wouldn't be me.

A couple of days later I woke up at 4am feeling really quite poorly, I had a temp but felt cold and my heart was racing. I was getting contractions one every half hour but they were there. The day went in a bit of a daze for me cause I felt really quite poorly. Hubby came up and seen me most of the day along with Zara. That night I started to bleed and the midwife on the night shift wanted me moved to delivery as a precaution. Delivery suite didn't want me as I was not in active labour and was coping just fine. I wasn't bothered either way as I felt really bad. At this point we learned there was no cots available in Neonatal. 

At about 1am on 27th May I was transferred to the delivery suite. They tried to put in a cannula which failed twice. They took my blood. Hubby stayed with me that night as I was feeling really sorry for myself cause I was poorly and I looked like a human pin cushion. Just as well I did or he probably would have missed the birth of his baby girl. 

I got some pethidine to help mask the pain enough to allow me to sleep. We both slept til about 7am waking up in the night only for the loo. I got up, had a shower and the contractions quickly started to pick up in intensity. They went to about 2-3 mins apart but I was managing OK as as long as I wasn't sat on me bum! Delivery midwife said that registrar would be round to check my cervix and discuss transferring me to another hospital if I was progressing enough. She described my contractions as 'fleeting' and I could have cried as I was managing less and less with the pain. She was reluctant to give me pethidine but eventually did. She said the registrar was busy and would be round when she could. I told her I was feeling pressure in my bum and maybe she should get someone else to do it just in case.

The registrar came a couple of minutes later as I had said I was feeling pressure. My cervix was 1-2 cms with no length. I had a bit of G&A while they did the internal. They were happy I would be there for quite a while yet and left me with my G&A. There was meconium when the checked and I didn't know this until i asked Ian to get me some tissue to wipe down below. When I seen it, I sobbed my heart out. Knowing that all this was only making my poor girl more poorly.

A matter of minutes later everything just kicked off. I'm sure Hubby rang Zara somewhere in between that but I couldn't be sure as I was somewhere on another planet! I know that he was just ringing Charls and I got one almighty contraction and I felt a 'pop'. I knew this was some part of my baby coming out of my cervix. I told Hubby to press the buzzer. He pressed the fecking slow call button. It's only when he seen the fear in my eye's he realised I meant the emergency button. They all came running and it was all very panicked as I wasn't in the proper delivery room, more a room for bedding down for the night. No consultant, no Peadiatrics, no Re-sus unit. This all, somehow, emerged in a matter of minutes. Three contractions and lots of swear words later my gorgeous girl was born. Through it all I was a little amused that the consultant hadn't had time to scrub up and she had got blood all over her clothes as Darcie and my placenta were delivered all at once. 

Active labour as noted in my notes : 14 minutes

With no 3rd stage.

She was so small I didn't think she'd make it onto the ventilator. But the team fought for her and she fought pretty hard too. They quickly wheeled the incubator to my bedside so I could get a quick glance and then whisked her off to the POD.

Daddy took a pic of her in her bag keeping her warm

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs276.snc3/27980_400180123393_532428393_4096513_3126638_n.jpg

She weighed 1lb 5oz and her head circumference was 23cms. We later found out she was 33cms long.

I can't really go into detail on the three days she spent on earth. It's all very raw and painful for me. She was a very poorly little girl. She died as a result of severe prematurity and infection caused by early rupture of membranes. I can't help but think what if. What if she'd have been delivered when my waters broke. But what if's don't help anything, nothing does. Nothing will bring her back we just have to try and remember her for the gorgeous fighter she was. 

Thank you so much to everyone who has supported us over these very hard times. For us, its not over. It never will be but with everyones love and help we'll be ok.

I love you Darcie... hope you are having fun with your big sister :cry:

xxx


----------



## Blah11

Oh hun :hugs: So sorry your announcement doesn't have a happier ending. Your daughter is as beautiful as her sisters x


----------



## Boony

shes gorgeous amy :hugs:

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dizzyspells

Thank you for sharing Amy,my thoughts are with you all :hugs:xx


----------



## ticktock

So so sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## apaton

amy she is beautiful im so sorry again xx


----------



## Squidge

:cry: She's beautiful. So sorry, Amy (and family) :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## dani_tinks

she's beautiful, im so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

she's beautiful :cry:

im so sorry

sleep tight little lady 

xx​


----------



## Becky

Thank you for sharing your story with us Amy. 

She is beautiful! Darcie and Evie will be looking after each other now. 

My thoughts are with you all xx


----------



## Chaos

She's perfect .. I'm so sorry .. :cry::hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Oh Amy :hugs::hugs: the tears are flowing once again for you all. Darcie like her two big sisters is beautiful, just perfect. You are never alone hun, we are all here for you, and you know I am just a message away.

I am so sorry sweetie, this isnt the way it is meant to be. Love and :hugs::hugs: to you, Ian and Caitlyn, floaty kisses to Darcie and Evie.


----------



## RyliesMummy

She is beautiful. I'm so sorry hun, Sleep tight angel x x x

I can't imagine how your feeling right now hun, at least she's not alone up there she's got her sister :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

She's beautiful, thank you for sharing Amy, lots of love to you all :hugs:


----------



## kaylynn040485

Thank you for sharing your story with us, Darcie is absolutely perfect. Sleep tight princess Kx


----------



## MrsRoughton

rip Darcie xxxx
she is beautiful x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

she is beautiful. im sure shes looking over you all xxxx :hugs:


----------



## genkigemini

:cry: I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## buttonnose82

what a beautiful little lady!

Your family are in our thoughts & prayers, Caitlyn has two very special sisters looking over her xx


----------



## SugarKisses

Amy, I am so sorry, I really am. I want you to know I understand how you feel having lost 2 babies. I also lost Luke to severe prematurity and infection. Do you know what infection it was that Darcie had?

I too feel that, if I had given birth a few days earlier, I know Luke would have had a better chance.

Im just so broken for you and for me, both have 2 babies in heaven :cry:

How is Caitlin doing?

Thinking of you, please message me! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:

Please safe with your big sister Darcie, just like my Luke is playing with his big sister :cry:


----------



## baby.love

Oh Amy :hugs: thank you for sharing your gorgeous little princess Darcie with us.. I am so sorry for your loss, you have been in my thoughts and prayers everyday :hugs:


----------



## orange-sox

Oh amy, I have no words right now, but :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Darcie is beautiful just like her mummy and big sisters x


----------



## limpetsmum

Oh Amy! Thank you for sharing your story with us sweetheart, i, along with so many of your friends on here have been following you all the way my darling.
You are such a strong & brave woman, it's just heartbreaking that anyone should have to live through what you, Ian & Caitlyn have. Saying that i know you are strong and each day will make you that little stronger still. 
I like to think that your little girls have each other for company now as you have Ian & Caitlyn down here.
It may not mean much to you but i know of a beautiful quote which i hope may help you through this difficult time;
To live in hearts we leave behind. Is not to die. Robert Campbell. 
I believe this to be true for Darcie as i know she will never ever be forgotten by the many people who's hearts she touched.
She was just to special for this world, God only selects the very best for his kingdom.
Stay strong dear Amy,
All my love, hugs & kisses,
Angie xxx


----------



## Maybe-Baby

so so sorry for your loss, My prayers are with you and your family x


----------



## pinklizzy

:hugs: She was a beautiful, very special little girl :hugs:


----------



## philly1982

You must be very proud of such a beautiful little girl. Words cannot express how truly sorry i am for your loss xxx


----------



## Nic1107

Oh sweetheart I'm so sorry for your loss. :cry: She is beautiful xx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## momandpeanut

She is beautiful , so sorry for your loss your in our prayers :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

thank you amy for sharing your beautiful daughter :cry: i am so so sorry darling, my thoughts are with you :hugs: xxx


----------



## SisterRose

So very sorry for your loss, she's beautiful and I'm sure she's being kept company by her big sister. :hugs:

x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:cry: Oh hunni I am so sorry, yoru such a strong amazing woman

Sweet dreams darcie
xx


----------



## FlowerFairy

Gorgeous little lady. So sorry for you and your family Amy. RIP Darcie, your big sister will look after you xxxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

She is so beautiful, your story has had me in tears. I hope Evie takes good care of her :hugs:


----------



## jen1604

Amy,Darcie is beautiful. 

I am so sorry there is no happy ending to your birth story.

Have been thinking of you loads these past few days,sending you so much love :hugs:


----------



## FEDup1981

Amy, im rubbish with words, but i just want to say that Darcie was a beautiful lil girl, and you should be so proud, for not only having three lovely daughters, but for being the amazingly strong young woman that you are. 

I hope that you and Ian find solace within one another, and from your other gorgeous daughter Caitlyn. Hope she is ok too.

RIP Darcie. Lots of love to you x x x


----------



## Fish&Chips

You are such a brave woman. i have nothing but admiration for you. This is such an upsetting time but I hope in time it will get easier for you. xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

SugarKisses said:


> Amy, I am so sorry, I really am. I want you to know I understand how you feel having lost 2 babies. I also lost Luke to severe prematurity and infection. Do you know what infection it was that Darcie had?
> 
> I too feel that, if I had given birth a few days earlier, I know Luke would have had a better chance.
> 
> Im just so broken for you and for me, both have 2 babies in heaven :cry:
> 
> How is Caitlin doing?
> 
> Thinking of you, please message me! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:
> 
> Please safe with your big sister Darcie, just like my Luke is playing with his big sister :cry:

:hugs:

A form of Meningitis/Ecoli. The neonatal Dr said its common in babies who are born early as a result of PROM and most full term babies would struggle to survive it. It caused her organs to fail hence the kidneys not working.

It's something I will have to ask the consultant when and if we get pregnant again. I don't want to be left pregnant with my waters having broken as this has happened to me twice now.

Caitlyn is enjoying having me back at home again.

Thank you all for your support. Its gonna be hard going back to the same place we had evie cremated and doing it all again pretty much a year down the line. As sad as it is, I know it'll get easier in time.

xxx


----------



## everthingX

Bless you, my heart goes out to you... Beautiful little girl, life is so shocking sometimes I am truly truly sorry for your loss and heartache xx


----------



## booflebump

She really is so beautiful :hugs: You are so brave - your strength is beyond compare. All my love to all of you :hugs:


xxx


----------



## hayley x

I'm so sorry Amy :hugs: she is just beautiful and held on to make some extra memories for her mummy and daddy. thinking of you so much xxx


----------



## BlackBerry25

Amy,

I have been thinking about you every day since I have heard. :cry: I cannot believe you are having to go through this again. Just like someone else said, you are a strong and amazing woman. I am so so sorry. :(


----------



## limpetsmum

> As sad as it is, I know it'll get easier in time.

 Time is indeed a great healer & yes things will gradually become easier :hugs:


----------



## cupcake23

:hugs:

sorry for your loss.x.


----------



## bunnyg82

Amy, you are just so amazing. Thank you so much for sharing this. It is such a sad sad story, but Darcie deserves her story to be told. She was such a fighter and I am so sorry that she didn't make it.

She has affected such a lot of people and I just hope that you can take some comfort from the love that has been shown from everyone. 

RIP sweet angel xx


----------



## Kimboowee

She's gorgeous x Thank you for sharing her with us x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, she is so beautiful, my heart breaks for you hun... Time will heal all wounds.. I'm just so loss for words, thank you for sharing her with us, shes with God and the Angels above :hugs:


----------



## upsy daisy1

she is beautiful.and im so sorry for your loss.:hugs:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Shes beautiful. 

I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## shampain

Shes so beautiful and the only thing i can say is im sorry...im so sorry xxx


----------



## mizzk

She is so beautiful Amy, i'm sorry for your loss :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## clairebear

Darcie is amazingly beautiful and she has touched so many hearts in her time with you. :hugs:

Sending you, Ian and Caitlyn my love and prayers. x x x I think about you all everyday and think is so cruel that you have to go through this again. 

Amy you are so amazingly strong. :hug:

Sleep tight Darcie. Your sister Evie is waiting :( x


----------



## Pinkgirl

What a beautiful baby girl...Amy i know you are so proud of her.
There are no words to describe why this happens...life is unfair!
Darcie, just like Evie, is too precious for this earth..i hope they are keeping each other company
Thinking of you and your family
xx


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

This world is cruel hun, I wish you every shred of strengh! shes beautiful! x


----------



## Teacake <3

Sweet dreams baby Darcie xxx
love to you Amy and your family xxx


----------



## Vickie

RIP Darcie :hugs: She's beautiful Amy


----------



## isil

:hug: I'm so sorry, like everyone I wish it hadn't ended this way. she's beautiful.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Amy, I can't begin to tell you how very sorry I am that this announcement wasn't one with a happy ending. I'm so sorry you had to go through that devistating experience again. 
You are so amazingly strong Amy, just like your gorgeous girls, and I have done nothing but think about you all numerous times a day. I wish there was something I could do or say to comfort you, words don't seem enough. 
Sending you huge, tight cuddles,:hugs: :hugs: if there is anything I can do, please let me know. 
As always my thoughts and love are with you.
Sleep tight precious angel Darcie, in your short life you had more love than ever! xXx


----------



## honey08

:cry: i dont even know wot to say amy, ur little darcies just gorgeous and with evie now, R.I.P babygirls :cry:


----------



## samzi

Sams fella here - we were just reading this and I wanted to express my condolences. I had a friend go through similar and though there is really nothing good you can take from this, as I pointed out to him - for you to be able to tell this tale with such clarity to a wide audience shows a great strength of character and that to me is a great sign of a determined mind. You are definately keeping your chin up above it all.

You'll be okay in the long run :) :hug:


----------



## lollylou1

she is so tiny yet so beautiful hunny! what a little fighter she was

huge hugs, thinkging of u all right now

Lou
xxx


----------



## Lottie86

She is beautiful and perfect Amy. I am just so so sorry that her story had such a sad outcome :cry: Sending you lots of love, hugs and prayers xxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

She truly was a beautiful little girl. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers :flower: :hugs:


----------



## mrsraggle

I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## 3 girlies

she is beautiful, im so sorry xxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Amy hun, once again I am so sorry and thank you for sharing your story with us. She is truly beautiful xx


----------



## luckyme225

She is adorable Amy. :hugs: Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## babythinkpink

So sorry for your loss, she is beautiful, it was so hopeful following your story, when little Darcie survived birth I had such hope that your little fighter would make it, so sad that she had too much to fight, and that this is not your first loss, your grief must be unbearable. 
My thoughts have been with you and your family and will continue to be so, I just wish i could say anything that could ease your grief, but I know I can't.

You are so brave and have faced the unthinkable, draw strength that your angels are now playing together xxxx


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: Amy she's so beautiful, and you're so brave xxxx


----------



## Asher

Amy thank you so much for sharing your story. I so wish it could have had a happy ending, and like so many have said, you and Darcie have been on my mind before and since she was born. Such a perfect little girl, I can't imagine what you are going through, but send all my love and thoughts your way. xxx


----------



## bumpy89

I so sorry Amy :hugs:

She is so beautiful, you must be so proud of her. 

Sending love and prayers to you and your family xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pink_bow

She is just beautiful. I am so so sorry for your loss.
Sleep tight little angel xxx


----------



## ellismum

She is truely beautiful, I am so sorry for your loss x x x


----------



## Caz-x

thank you for sharing hun. Darcie was beautiful & touched so many people in the short time she was with you. My thoughts are with you all xx


----------



## Pops

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Darcie is just the most beautiful, perfect little baby girl hun :cloud9:

Thank you so much for sharing, you are so, so, very strong :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oh Amy :cry: 

huge :hugs: :hugs: 

Thank you for sharing your's and Darcie's story xx


----------



## sapphire20

Im so sorry for you loss, she is one beautiful little girl massive hugs to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Oh Amy, that is truly heartbreaking. You are amazing for being able to write this. Sending you lots of love xxxx

Sleep tight gorgeous Darcie xxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Im so sorry :hugs: She really is beautiful. Thinking of you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## izzysmummy

A beautiful name for a beautiful Princess, so sorry for your loss xxxxxx


----------



## Lyrah

I'm so so sorry for your loss :( Sweet dreams little princess, hope you're having a lovely time with your big sister in heaven xxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## AP

Amy, words cant describe how sorry I am. She has touched my heart. She's touched everyone's hearts. Gosh she is so beautiful. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah0108

Shes beautiful hun! :hugs:

so sorry x x x


----------



## drea2904

Amy I have no words to expess how sorry I feel, you have been amazing throughout with your positive thoughts and braveness. Darcie is with her sister now, 2 beautiful angels taken too soon.

Take care and love to you and your family.xxxx


----------



## inxsmhpy

:cry:I'm so sorry.....she's very,very beautiful :hugs: x x x x x x x x x


----------



## v2007

Im so sorry Amy. 

She is beautiful. 

RIP Darcie. 

V xxxxx


----------



## calm

So sorry for your loss, no words feel right :( , take care


----------



## Cantwait1

I'm so very sorry for you and your family- I have been following your story but it never occurred to me for a second it would come to this. 
All my love and prayers,
TM


----------



## Justme

:hugs: Thanks you for sharing Darcie's birth story with us hun....You,Ian,Caitlin,Evie and Darcie have all touched our hearts and you are all in our thoughts.Sleep tight brave princess x


----------



## aimee_1691

so so sorry hun. hugs to you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Auntie

So sorry for your loss, Darcie is beautiful x


----------



## Emma1980

:nope: So sorry Amy :hugs:

Have fun in the clouds Darcie with your big sister Evie xxxxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhh Amy, I'm so so sorry. She is just beautiful, perfect.

Rip baby girl:cry:


----------



## helen1234

so sorry hunni, it shouldnt be like this.

:hugs:

sweet dreams Darcie beautiful angel xxx


----------



## charliebear

Darcie is beautiful. 
I'm so sorry for you loss :hugs: x


----------



## tiggercats

Sweet dreams gorgeous little Darcie :hugs: Thinking of you Amy and family :hugs:


----------



## pinklightbulb

I am so sorry for your loss xxx :hugs:


----------



## Jessa

:hugs:


----------



## bubblebubble1

Darcie is perfect, so sorry xxx :hugs:


----------



## nataliecn

Amy - she is beautiful.
Thank you for sharing her story. 
Sleep tight Darcie!

xxx


----------



## alice&bump

:hug: she's so beautiful xxx


----------



## NatalieP

I am so sorry for you loss. Your daughter is beautiful.
xx


----------



## xLaurax

I'm so sorry Amy, she is absolutely gorgeous just like her 2 sisters :hugs:


----------



## rwhite

She is so beautiful, I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family :cry: :hugs: RIP Darcie xxx


----------



## suzanne108

:cry:

So sorry for your loss :hugs:

Fly high little Darcie :kiss:


----------



## missmousemum2

So sorry to hear that your story didn't have a happier ending..... Absolutely heart breaking and my thoughts are with you and your family :hugs:


----------



## jms895

:hugs: so sorry xxxxx


----------



## FirstBean

She is beautiful. So sorry for your loss Amy. Sleep Tight Darcie


----------



## MrsJ08

Oh Amy I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. No words are adequate enough at a time like this. You are one extremely brave lady. Thank you for sharing your story with us. Darcie will always be remembered as our first September Star. Take care of yourself. Lots of love xxx


----------



## lozzy21

She is beautiful Amy.


----------



## Elphaba

Thank you for sharing your story, Amy, and the lovely picture of your daughter.

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Darcie.


----------



## jenos

she's beautiful so sorry for your loss


----------



## faun

Darcie is truly beautiful, i'm so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Jemma_x

Darcie is beautiful hun, im so sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## TeresaG

I'm so sorry for your loss. Darcie is beautiful.


----------



## Georgie90

Amy, I have no idea what to sayhundreds and hundreds of people have been thinking of you and your family over the last week or so. If only that could take all your pain away. I will never understand how you are so brave, you are admirable.

Im so sorry that you all have had to go through this again. I saw a few pictures of Darcie and she is beautiful.

Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Thank you for all your lovely words :hugs: much appreciated. Helps to know darcie was loved by many in the short time she was here. I'll share the story of her short life at some point, when i can manage to type enough through the tears!

thank you girls xx


----------



## ellie

im so so sorry you and your family have had to go through this. Darcie is beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## Samemka

Amy, reading this breaks my heart because it's so, so unfair that you lost Evie, and now Darcie - it beggars belief. But how you told the story and the strength you seem to have is truly amazing, Caitlyn, Evie and Darcie are blessed with one incredible Mummy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jenny873

Sorry for your loss, Darcie is beautiful, thinking of you and your family xxx


----------



## veganmum2be

she is beautiful.
i am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Sophie1205

I'm so sorry hun :( :( she is beautiful.
thinking of you :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Hayley90

She is beautiful, so so beautiful. Sweet dreams little one :kiss: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Raggydoll

She's so beautiful. I'm so sorry Amy. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## lisa_33

i am so sorry hun, ive only just seen this tonight. i am truley heart broken for you.
thinking of you xxx
fly high little angel xxxx


----------



## LyndsayLou

Sleep tight baby girl x


----------



## costgang

so sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## xXhayleyXx

:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## trumpetbum

She is beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mamafy

A beautiful birth story hun :cry: Thank you :hugs:


----------



## baboo

shes beautiful, I'm so sorry for your loss
xx


----------



## amym

Oh gosh, she's so beautiful and perfect. I am deeply sorry for your loss x


----------



## chelleb2

i followed zaras previous post with the updates and only just came across this, i am so so sorry for your loss and Darcie is beautiful. hugs xxxx


----------



## lilbumpblue

You are such a brave lady! Thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## ryder

wow Amy, your story is so heartbreaking... what a beautiful little Angel! :hugs:


----------



## Logan's Mum

:hugs: xx


----------



## scottishgal89

i just found this just now. thanks for sharing your story.
have been thinking of you and your family a lot.
you are an inspiration to be honest and Evie, Darcie and Caitlyn are all very lucky to have you as a mummy.
your story is heart breaking and im so sorry that Darcie couldnt stay here with you and Ian.
sending massive hugs :hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## readynwilling

:hug: so sorry for your loss


----------



## ~RedLily~

she is beautiful! im so sorry for your loss :hugs: x


----------



## Sovereign

I,m so sorry Amy. She's gorgeous x


----------



## Tezzy

:cry: im so sorry x


----------



## mum 2 three

She is beatiful i'm so so sorry x x.


----------



## Linzi

I honestly just don't have any words because nothing I could say will help.

But please always know that I'm here for you. We may not know each other very well, but if you need anything at all Im always here. 

Love to you all, she really is beautiful.

xxx


----------



## bluebell

So sorry :cry:

Rest in Peace Darcie :hugs:

xx


----------



## lillybells

Sorry to hear this, big hugs xxxx


----------



## maddiwatts19

she's absolutely perfect.. so small, and so beautiful..! i am so sorry that you have to go through this again, no-one deserves that pain. 
sweet dreams princess, play safe with your big sister :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Louisa K

Oh I'm so sorry, poor little baby xx


----------



## Bunnipowder

Amy im so sorry I couldn't believe it when I saw your post in the baby loss section i feel absolutely heartbroken for you and your family xxx


----------



## meldmac

I'm so sorry sweetheart. No one should ever have to go through this :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

so sorry amy shes beautiful xxx


----------



## cazza22

Amy i am so so very sorry. Darcie is absolutely beautiful. I really dont know what else to say other than U are in my thoughts and i wish you peace at this awful time hun x x x Caz x x x


----------



## Freya

I wish I had the power to make everything ok for you. 

I'm so sorry you and your family are having to go through this. Hope I dont cause offence when I say I will make sure I appreciate my daughter every single day in both Evie and Darcie's honour and will try never to forget children are a blessing.


----------



## tasha41

Amy thank you for sharing some of Darcie's story with us :hugs:

She is such a beautiful baby. I am so sorry that she isn't here with you all, but I am sure Evie is taking excellent care of her in heaven.

:hugs: a million hugs, prayers and love from my family to yours.

You are such an inspirational woman, Amy... you are handling everything with such grace and strength, we're all so proud of you


----------



## lousielou

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Wishing you all the very best xx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

She is beautiful hunni, im so sorry for your loss xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amazed

I'm so sorry hun... Sleep tight angel xx


----------



## hypnorm

So sorry, such a beautiful girl. x


----------



## AC81

I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## cheryl

I followed what was happening on facebook and just wanted to say i am so so sorry for your loss hun. She is beautiful just like her big sister xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Your so strong sweetie , she was one little fighter god bless her xx


----------



## loz

she is beautiful amy, im so so sorry, life is so cruel :-(


----------



## diane60f

Sorry for your losses.Rest in peace little angels.


----------



## emilyjade

im so so sorry amy. you have one beautiful daughter there :hugs:


----------



## Jem

Big hugs to you my darlin xxx


----------



## aob1013

Congratulations, she is gorgeous. I'm so sorry this didn't have a happier ending.

All my love and support xxx


----------



## winegums

omg she looks so amazing gorgeous in that little bag!!!!! bless her...... i'm sorry that your family is going through this :( xxx


----------



## ALY

amy darcie is beautiful am so sorry for your loss thinking of you all :hugs:

sweet dreams darcie xxxx


----------



## LKAK

So sorry for your loss Amy...! Sleep well Darcie xx


----------



## bambikate

I'm so sorry xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparky0207

So sorry hun :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## happy_mom

:cry:I couldnt stop my tears dripping down my cheecks... nowords can explain how painful it will be.... so sorry for your loss honey!! may god give u and your family the strength to standby! :hugs:


----------



## adzuki

Huge :hugs: 

:( 
A


----------



## catfromaus

There are no words Amy. I am so, so sorry . My heart goes out to you and your family.
:hugs:

Cat
xxx


----------



## Chris77

She's beautiful Amy. I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Sending love darling to you and all the family. Darcie will always be in my heart :hugs:


----------



## EternalRose

So sorry for your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## Frankie

Thanks for sharing I cant comprehend what you and your family have gone through in the past year or so.

:(


----------



## mama2b

She is beautiful, so sorry that you have had to go through this I can't imagine how heartbreaking this is for you but I hope you can take some comfort from knowing your two gorgeous angels are looking after each other and will never be lonely xxxxxx


----------



## mimiproud

So sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## MUMOF5

Oh Amy I am so so sorry for your loss, I remember when you lost Evie, I am so sorry that you have to go through another tragedy of losing another beautiful baby. My heart goes out to you. I wish you and your family all the strength to get through this terribly sad time. She looks so beautiful from the picture. Sleep tight little angel. xx


----------



## florabean1981

thankyou for sharing... I am so sorry to hear you've lost darcie & evie; it's just too cruel for words. I can't even begin to imagine what this last year has been like for you & your family... My thoughts are with you, your OH & your other daughter... :hugs:


----------



## taylor197878

not very good with words just wanted to say sorry and ur little girl is lovely.


----------



## Lanyloo

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Daughter. x


----------



## lemily

She is perfect and beautiful. I am so sorry for your losses. You are amazing for sharing this. My thoughts are with you and yours. xx


----------



## Genna

shes so gorgeous, and so blessed to have you as her mother, all of your children are :hugs: :hugs: xXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX :flow:


----------



## princess2406

So sorry for your loss, she is beautiful x x x


----------



## Brockie

so so sorry for your loss darling i just cant imagine x god bless xxx


----------



## cdj1

I am reading this and my heart aches for you. I hope you are doing OK. There will be another time for you I am sure. :hugs:

Lots of love xxx


----------



## cla

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FLUMPY1984

so sorry hun about your beautiful little girl. Cant imagine what you are going through. Sending lots of love your way for you and your family and your little angel xxx


----------



## needausername

I'm sorry, I just don't know what to say :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

Shes beautiful, im sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## babyblog

I'm sorry for your loss Amy xx


----------



## muddles

Oh i am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby girl. She is lovely.


----------



## dizzyangel

Darcie is so perfect and gorgeous, im so sorry for your loss
xx


----------



## charlottecco2

i am so so sorry :hugs: my heart goes out to you xx


----------



## kiwimama

I'm so sorry for your loss of little Darcie. She really is just so perfect and beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## twinklestar

im so sorry for your loss

fly high gorgeous baby Darcie

:hugs:


----------



## lea28

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful daughter x


----------



## Dinoslass

I am so sorry....


----------



## danapeter36

She is beautiful. Truly breathtaking, I feel like I saw an angel when I saw her photo.
And once again I feel bad for crying because tears wont bring her back to you. :cry: She is beautiful and you will never know how much I have thought of you and your family. I am so sorry Amy.

:hugs: She was a true fighter and I will never forget her :hugs:


----------



## Liz2

Thank you for sharing your gorgeous little angel's birth story. She is beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lauralora

so sorry xxxx


----------



## ArticBaby

:hugs:


----------



## xsophiexleax

She's so beautiful. So so sorry, my thoughts are with you and your family xxxx


----------



## Try Rocking

She's beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss, you are such a strong woman, I don't think I could handle what you've been through as well as you are. :hugs:


----------

